# Requesting paint color recommendations



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am starting a water tower project next week and request recommendations on what color to paint it. It is the square tank water tower from Brewer plans. This is it:


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe your club should get together and decide upon their "standard colors" if any.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hoping to bring some recommendations to the table. Old Army habit.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Bob, my expert source (Henrik in Sweden) recommends windshield wiper fluid mixed with tamiya light gray paint to produce this color; maybe distress the wood a bit as well: 

http://trains.laurell.nu/events/2011/log110427-16.html 

cheers 

Dave


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, I can't see the image. Looking at the html of the post, I don't see a valid URL either.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I see the image OK. I know when I post pictures and I can see the image, other people can't but some can. This is sort of quirky.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 03 Aug 2011 09:39 AM 
BTW, I can't see the image. Looking at the html of the post, I don't see a valid URL either. 
I was just going to post that very question.......NO image here.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Here it be:


----------

